# Ignition Help. 99 Magnum 500



## Wes13 (Jun 20, 2013)

I picked this up saturday from a friend knowing it didn't run. We checked the fuel (getting to carb). My next check was the spark plug, I brushed the carbon off the plug and put the plug wire back on and set the plug against the block to see if it's getting spark. No spark was seen, so now I'm guessing something in the ignition is off. I've seen a bunch of cdi boxes on ebay so maybe that is the problem.
Any input is helpful. Thanks in advance
Wes


----------



## 90-RED-SI (Sep 5, 2013)

stator bad?


----------



## berad2012 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yea a stator or coil could be an issue


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

Wes13 said:


> I picked this up saturday from a friend knowing it didn't run. We checked the fuel (getting to carb). My next check was the spark plug, I brushed the carbon off the plug and put the plug wire back on and set the plug against the block to see if it's getting spark. No spark was seen, so now I'm guessing something in the ignition is off. I've seen a bunch of cdi boxes on ebay so maybe that is the problem.
> Any input is helpful. Thanks in advance
> Wes


cdi box is hardly ever the problem on a polaris. usually its the pulser. Check resistance for the pulser(I believe the wires are a two wire plug and one of them is white/red).


----------

